# Adapt Hitachi miter saw to shop vac?



## Bryank930

I have the Hitachi C10FCE2 miter saw, and I'm looking to somehow adapt the dust collection port to my little shop vac. I can't for the life of me find an adapter to go from the 2-1/4" outlet to the 1-1/4" shop vac hose.

I'd like to do a 90 out of the saw pointing to my right (motor side of the saw) as I stand in front of it.

I know there's an adapter from Hitachi for this, but for what it is, the price is kind of steep.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hwebb99

Duct tape is your friend. If you can find an adapter that is a close fit wrap the loose piece in tape a couple times. When all else fails use a hole saw and make one.


----------



## Bryank930

Duct tape...good idea. I'm not sure why I haven't thought of that lol.


----------



## wlc

I have the same saw and you'll find that the dust port collects only about 20% of the sawdust.
The rest gets blown out the back.

I use a the universal shopvac adapter shown below with most of the end cut off.


----------



## Bryank930

LVWood said:


> I have the same saw and you'll find that the dust port collects only about 20% of the sawdust.
> The rest gets blown out the back.
> 
> I use a the universal shopvac adapter shown below with most of the end cut off.


20% is better than 0%, right?:thumbsup:

That works for the small shop vac hoses? Which end do you have on the saw?


----------



## hwebb99

I have a Porter Cable 12" non sliding miter saw. The dust collection catches about 90 percent of the dust. Most of what it didn't catch was the big heavy stuff that didn't go airborne anyway. I bought a Bosch 12" SMS and the dust collection was absolutely terrible. It might catch 5 percent of the dust. Airborne dust was is a big problem with that saw. I ended up having to put a hood around that saw that works pretty good.


----------



## Brian T.

Buy a 90* black plumbing elbow at the hardware store, maybe you get lucky and find a sizing adapter too. Assemble with Duct Tape to see how well it works.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1

*Here is my solution to a Milwaukie SCMS dust port.*

Designing the connection between a 2 x 5" rectangular opening and a 4" diameter one took some time. I designed the chamber in between the two ends to reduce the amount of air turbulence going from a rectangle to a circle. 

The adapter is actually mounted to the back side of the SCMS (Sliding Compound Miter Saw) casing, using existing bolts. I just had to purchase some longer ones from the local hardware store.

Building the adapter was a fun project! All the angles made for some very creative clamping. The adapter actually works better than I had hoped. Since it only moves the air in line with the blade, I would estimate it probably catches 80% of the saw dust on boards that are less than 4" wide. On wider boards, the percentage goes down, due to the distance from the dust port.

Keeping the weight down was very important, especially since the adapter changes the leverage arm of the hose. I tried to make it as compact as I could. 

In the future, I might try to make an adapter with no chamber in between the two ends. It would just be two pieces of wood glued together with a 4" diameter in one piece and a 2"x5" rectangle on the other.

Eric


----------



## GeorgeC

The only even partially effective dust collection for a miter saw is a hood. Virtually anything else you put in time and money to accomplish is at best only a partial solution.

If you just go ahead and build, buy or whatever a hood you will be much more happy with the outcome. But remember, even a hood is not totally effective. 

george


----------



## ORBlackFZ1

GeorgeC said:


> The only even partially effective dust collection for a miter saw is a hood. Virtually anything else you put in time and money to accomplish is at best only a partial solution.
> 
> If you just go ahead and build, buy or whatever a hood you will be much more happy with the outcome. But remember, even a hood is not totally effective.
> 
> george


What he said......


----------

